# What Strain Has Highest Yield



## aeroponics (Dec 17, 2007)

I Want to know what strain has the highest yield...... i want to make a lot of money. right now i am growing 20 plants but have enough room to do about 120 i would like the strain with the highest yield for i am putting everything i got into doing this and i will not quit untill i get it right and make the big buck


----------



## aeroponics (Dec 17, 2007)

I have been told it was BIG BUD ...Any thing else??


----------



## akny (Dec 17, 2007)

you can try BC big bud..


----------



## akny (Dec 17, 2007)

ther is all so m39


----------



## dr.green4555 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Light of Jah Marijuana seeds*
​*Price 90.00 Euro *
​
Quantity : 10 + 20 FREE
Type : Mostly sativa 
Climate : Indoor/outdoor
Yield : up to 26.5 ounces / 750 grams m2
Height : up to 39.5 inches / 100 cm
Flowering period : 10 to 13 weeks 
Harvest : end of September 
Stoned or High : Unbelievable high 
THC level : strong 15% - 20% 
Grow difficulty: Moderate

found on www.amsterdammarijuanaseedbank.com "ships worldwide"

most people think that big bud has got the highest yield and it does but only occasional, some big buds grow huge.... but again only some, with light of jah you will get more over all and it is a stronger strain as well.


----------



## jimdandy (Oct 11, 2008)

Money is a great motivator, but it can also bring your ass down. Take this advice any way you want. Also as far as yield goes optimum conditions are required to aquire maximum results. Good luck


----------



## dannyking (Oct 11, 2008)

critical mass from mr nice guy seedbank.
check this guys grow out. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html


----------



## MasterK (Oct 11, 2008)

i hear dat its big bud


----------



## E S (Oct 11, 2008)

Critical Mass is Big Bud.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 11, 2008)

Serious Seeds Chronic is a thought, *high* yields and fast flowering. porobably the most popular strain among cash croppers.



> *Serious Seeds Chronic*
> 
> -Winner of The Spanish Highlife Cup 2004 - 1st Prize
> -3rd prize High Times Cannabis Cup 1994
> ...


Afghani is a thought, especially since it has high yields and a short flowering period. Lot's of cash crppers like growning 'ghani.


> *DNA Genetics Pure Afghani*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously want an Indica or Indica dominant strain because they flowering MUCH faster and usually have higher yields.



> *Nirvana Seeds Big Bud*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's a few with good yields, fast flowering and good names. A strain with a highly recognizable name can never hurt, that's is why alot of cash croppers go with The Chronic from Serious or an Afghani. Those names are well known. The one's below have catchy, trendy names.


> *Barneys Farm- Red Diesel *
> 
> 
> Bred to increase weight and potency while keeping the distinctive
> ...






> *Kush-Ceres Seeds*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Skunk-Ceres Seeds*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This barely scratches the surface. Jump on over to The Attitude and browse, you'll likely find about 100+ more like these. Hope this at least points you in the right direction.


----------



## stinkypinky (May 24, 2009)

dannyking said:


> critical mass from mr nice guy seedbank.
> check this guys grow out. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html


 
That is gorgeous! The buds look like christmas light on a tree. Like "symetrical!"


----------



## MargitKush (May 24, 2009)

Hi try from ceres seeds white indica thats cash crop.


----------



## stinkypinky (May 24, 2009)

dannyking said:


> critical mass from mr nice guy seedbank.
> check this guys grow out. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html


I went to the website, instantly felt happy. Tried to order 10 packages, then suddenly I read

"
*Shipping And Handling *


All goods ordered from this site are sent insured via Royal Mail Special Delivery. If an order arrives damaged please report it to THC and The Royal Mail. A claim form should be sought from The Royal Mail (or local Post Office) as damaged goods will be claimed for through them. Under no circumstances should damaged goods be returned to THC unless stated otherwise by THC. 
Please note that we do not ship to the U.S.A - the D.E.A has busted seed companies in Canada which has made a considerable difference to our outlook.


"Now, I truly hate my life!"


----------



## Mysticlown150 (May 24, 2009)

Damn at least they bust the companies and not the individuals receiving the seeds.That would suck to have the cops deliver your seeds to you with some handcuffs.


----------



## hahahaha (May 25, 2009)

Malana (25 Seeds)

Buy Malana (25 Seeds)
£59.99 (approx 67.06 )


View fullsize image
Genetics: Malana (Himalayan domestic charas strain)
Variety: Mostly sativa.
Harvest: end October to mid-November at 30O North.
Height: 2-3 meters in natural outdoor environment. 
Yield: 1 to 2kg of dried flowers in natural outdoor environment.
Aroma: Sickly sweet - overripe fruit and mango, Indian milk confectionery, cat-piss. 
Characteristics: hardy, vigorous strain with indica wide leaved characteristics, intensely resinous


This famous North Indian charas sativa grows on the high sun-drenched ridges of Himachal Pradesh around the famed village of Malana (renowned for its hand-rubbed top quality charas). Intensely aromatic flowering tips gleam with trichomes and virtually drip with resin. Plants reach heights of over 3 metres and are vigorous and prolifically productive. First-rub charas is produced from these plants with intense care, and is soft and easily molded by warm hands. Aromas are reminiscent of overripe fruit and mango, and are sickly sweet like traditional Indian milk confectionary. Consumed in moderation this strain gives a bright, cerebral buzz which is very sociable and giddy; larger quantities produce a highly mind-altering psychedelic effect. 

This is the Champagne of the cannabis resin market.


----------



## desert fox (May 25, 2009)

I would say go with the Chronic.


----------



## aeromatic (Sep 4, 2009)

desert fox said:


> I would say go with the Chronic.


 the highest yielding strain on the planet is upstate by bcseeds.com i have grown it for a few harvests now and am ordering their oracle bud now the shit is legit.


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Sep 13, 2009)

aeromatic said:


> the highest yielding strain on the planet is upstate by bcseeds.com i have grown it for a few harvests now and am ordering their oracle bud now the shit is legit.


 

Their stats for strains like ak, elephant bud, and uptown (and pretty much all) seem extremally questionsble. I would love to see the finished uptown crop that pulled better than 1000g per m2. Then I would consider the $350 for the beans. BCSeeds


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 13, 2009)

critical mass is a bigger, better tasting than big bud, but you right they are from the same pedigree.


----------



## finegoldtube (Jan 7, 2010)

aeromatic said:


> the highest yielding strain on the planet is upstate by bcseeds.com i have grown it for a few harvests now and am ordering their oracle bud now the shit is legit.


 But is this strain highly potent.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jan 7, 2010)

...as sooo many variables affect yield.

-Strain/genetics
-Nutes used (properly)
-indoor or outdoor (trees rule)
-amount of light (in the right wavelengths)
-training,topping,etc...

you get the picture
speaking of pictures...
Here's one from a RIU member here (forgot the name already, DOH!)

This was Sensi Star grown drip ring method according to the pic. Looks like big stuff and good bud to me!


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 7, 2010)

Sativa Afghani Genetic Equilibrium or SAGE.... There's a guy who grows it on youtube who lives in Holland..

Check this guys grow out... Its the simplest and one of the best I have ever seen.... Biggest buds on youtube... He also has vids on every part of cultivation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sa1IIgmtqY

Its a nine minute video, and its the most entertaining 9 mins you will spend, and at the end, almost all of his buds are bigger than footballs... I swear I do not exaggerate...

I ask him for advice all the time....


----------



## Dan Kone (Jan 7, 2010)

dr.green4555 said:


> *Light of Jah Marijuana seeds*
> ​*Price 90.00 Euro *
> ​
> Quantity : 10 + 20 FREE
> ...


If it looks too good to be true it probably is. That info seems highly unlikely.


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 7, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Sativa Afghani Genetic Equilibrium or SAGE.... There's a guy who grows it on youtube who lives in Holland..
> 
> Check this guys grow out... Its the simplest and one of the best I have ever seen.... Biggest buds on youtube...


 
how are the plants in his main bloom room being watered?

and what are they in as far as medium goes?

thanks


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2010)

the strain Hong Kong is supposedly better yeliding then big bud


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2010)

http://cannabismjseeds.com/kong-cannabis-seeds.html


----------



## jflo (Jan 28, 2010)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> http://cannabismjseeds.com/kong-cannabis-seeds.html


 
bcseeds "upstate"?!


----------



## justsmoking (Feb 10, 2010)

Big budda, and isn't light of ja the same as Jack herer? 750 grams square meter.


----------



## pot scott (Feb 10, 2010)

big bang is a high yeilder, and the church and himalaya gold


----------



## ref (Feb 10, 2010)

ive heard the church is a high yielder i currently got ak47 and i get 1.2 lbs per plant without using alot of light. I have seen ak47 with 4 1000w bulbs around her get 4 lbs hydroponically..


----------



## justsmoking (Feb 11, 2010)

How long do you veg to get 1.5lb off one indoor plant?


----------



## GHOPZZ (Feb 14, 2010)

6 months to forever, unless u are doing hydro


----------



## ref (Feb 17, 2010)

dont answer a question if you dont know the answer GHOPZZ


----------



## dirtnap411 (Feb 17, 2010)

Northern Lights is always a good standby strain, decent quality, loves abuse, and yields good.


----------



## chamberlaindavidd (Feb 24, 2010)

I've heard pretty good things about Nirvana seeds Wonder Woman.
They say a 1-1.5Lbs per square meter in the info and from what i've read this is pretty easy to achieve and then some.


----------



## neno (Mar 15, 2010)

you cannot go wrong with quality and yield with serious seeds chronic. it also has short flowering times. big bud has been said to have a high yield but no real deal potency...


----------



## neno (Mar 15, 2010)

aeroponics said:


> I Want to know what strain has the highest yield...... i want to make a lot of money. i got into doing this and i will not quit untill i get it right and make the big buck


we share the ambition bro


----------



## 1freezy (Jul 4, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## cavebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

aeroponics said:


> I Want to know what strain has the highest yield...... i want to make a lot of money. right now i am growing 20 plants but have enough room to do about 120 i would like the strain with the highest yield for i am putting everything i got into doing this and i will not quit untill i get it right and make the big buck


Buck .....as in cell mate buck? Just kidding.

NO smell
NO sell
No tell
No Cell

Do you have the infrastructure to move all that dope?

You going to dime it up or sell Ozs @ a Time?

Maybe 1/2 lbs?

Just know that even if your ''plan'' works and you grow 50 lbs.

You still got to turn that into the ''Buck''

And thats when folks find out stuff, snitch, cops find some really dank and ask them where they got it type stuff.

If it were me I would sell in in one big Chunk, but then i know some one who flys like that.

Having said that ....I think i would consider more school and a better Job instead but that just me.


----------



## yuccazoo (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello green grower-great producers,one I like the most and is dependable,is T.N.R by kc brains. Its a thai crossed with another strain from kc brains. So its season is shorter then straight thai.(alot shorter) and has really good size nugs.And best of all it kept the thai flavor ,and the narcotic thai high.But beware it will smell at nugging time more then 10 of your other plants.This one leaves no regrets.Enjoy Yuccazoo


----------



## charvel40 (Sep 25, 2010)

aeroponics said:


> I have been told it was BIG BUD ...Any thing else??


you should consider trainwreck or blue dream, both high yielding strains from my understanding....


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 25, 2010)

look at critical+ from dinafem & its sibling critical jack i just ordered a bigbud -x- white widow from female seeds x- line available from the attitude reasonably priced too


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 25, 2010)

th seeds heavy duty fruity is a good 1 it's bigbud x afghan x skunk i grew it out with serious seeds chronic also a good yeilder, the only problem with the hdf is that it's a pheno hunt out of 10 i only found 1 plant to make my mother as the rest had a lot of stretch but that 1 i've kept is a big producer very stinky fast growing and trouble free, the mother produced 5oz under a 600w hps with 3 other plants so i imagine the clones will produce a little more. i didn't train her in any way and only fed her biobizz bloom in soil so i would think in the hands of a seasoned grower she would have the potential to be a big money maker. the chronic was my favourite to smoke as i don't like the taste of the hdf but i felt the hdf has the biggest potential as far as cash making goes and the mother was very popular with every1 that tried her mate


----------



## drlearysbud (Sep 28, 2010)

Bigbud made for yields


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 29, 2010)

The overall yeild per plant/watt you can get not only applies to the strain choice (indica/sativa) but also the way in which it's grown!! For instance: if it's been grown in soil or hydro', grow room enviroment eg wattage of lamps used, type of lamps used (HPS,HID,CFL,LED) airflow/CO2??, how many times it's topped/FIM/supercropped and the nutrients/additves given in the feed. All these will affect your final yeild mate. 
The yeild weights that breeders give is just an average weight you can get, more of a guideline really. Different strains will yeild differently higher/lower of coarse but in the end it's down to you the grower as to how big a harvest you yeild...


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 29, 2010)

how about kiwi seeds 2 pounders


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 29, 2010)

Especially for the guerrilla grower, this strain was originally stabilised outdoors in New Zealand. She's become something of a legend to the locals in the far-north, where an average plant in a good season could top the scales at more than 1kg of bud! 

Add to this more than satisfying yield, vigorous growth, extreme mould resistance & a great sativa flavour & you have the perfect outdoor cropper, that with a little bending & stretching will do equally well if not better indoors. A little longer in the flowering department, but dense T.H.C crystal formation & a fruity smell to die for, make this plant a winner in all fields. 

Smooth sativa smoke & the classic soaring high that can leave one speechless are the results. 






Contents:
10 seeds

Type:
outdoors

Genetics:
sativa-75%
indica-25%

Flowering:
80 days

Yield:
600g


----------



## WON HUNDRED (Dec 17, 2010)

i was told big bud, my dude gave me single buds that weighed over an oz. and those were the smaller ones.


----------



## tjohnson10 (Feb 15, 2011)

The greatest producing strain I know of is Blue Elephant. It and a pricey strain, but it produces 12 pounds of bud and at 34% THC. Here's a web address to it:
http://www.canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1279


----------



## Life Goes On (Feb 28, 2011)

tjohnson10 said:


> The greatest producing strain I know of is Blue Elephant. It and a pricey strain, but it produces 12 pounds of bud and at 34% THC. Here's a web address to it:
> http://www.canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1279


Almost $500.00 for 15 seeds!?! Thier either crazy or they done smoked themselves retarded! I want to see proof of the 12lb claim as well as the 34% THC.


----------



## RC7 (Feb 28, 2011)

Life Goes On said:


> Almost $500.00 for 15 seeds!?! Thier either crazy or they done smoked themselves retarded! I want to see proof of the 12lb claim as well as the 34% THC.


It's obviously bullshit ....i would have to see that with my own 2 eyes, and i probably still would question it...haha


----------



## Orphen (Apr 1, 2011)

> Almost $500.00 for 15 seeds!?! Thier either crazy or they done smoked themselves retarded! I want to see proof of the 12lb claim as well as the 34% THC.


Nah dude it's real. You just got to fertilize it with unicorn piss


----------



## CrownMeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

super sour og by emarald triangle seeds. its says get from 3 to 4 pounds off a square meter. or danky doodle says 1.5 pounds per plant


----------



## macgreenthumb (Apr 7, 2011)

from what ive read so far best yield with good smoke for an indoor SOG is *Green Giant x Ak-47 ,,although i cant find any seedbanks that sell this !anyone knowwhere i can get this baby?
*


----------



## neezy2012 (Jun 9, 2011)

Its a flood in Drain method floor floods an he has pump to pump back in resivor,i hs medium is pretty much like rockwool . I agree with his advice on anything but there is no one right or wrong way PERIOD just re-search an gro trial an error but research everything an be patient the longer you gro the more likely you try every method an make it your own or a combination of.. GL


----------



## crispyendo (Sep 19, 2011)

aeroponics said:


> I Want to know what strain has the highest yield...... i want to make a lot of money. right now i am growing 20 plants but have enough room to do about 120 i would like the strain with the highest yield for i am putting everything i got into doing this and i will not quit untill i get it right and make the big buck


 big killer yields uk cheese an unexperienced grower will pull 56 dry i ran in five times and got more every time my biggest yield cut dry is 315g if you dont think i did or im bullshit try it then repost house and garden with coco strait finished hight is five feet from floor in 2 gal pots amsterdam seed growem out find the very dense one and hold on to it tight


----------



## fishwhistle (Sep 19, 2011)

spam...(and bullshit)


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 19, 2011)

ok! first off growing for profit will get you killed or in jail. i highly doubt you will reach that seeing you do not have much knowledge. i too am in your boat, i want to grow a pound every month, but realistically it may not happen. i suggest you take dudes advise and stay in school. you sound like an education would suit you better as being a gardener.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 19, 2011)

tjohnson10 said:


> The greatest producing strain I know of is Blue Elephant. It and a pricey strain, but it produces 12 pounds of bud and at 34% THC. Here's a web address to it:
> http://www.canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1279


The highest potency cannabis ever produced and it also happens to be the highest yielding plant ever. That seems legit


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 19, 2011)

Life Goes On said:


> Almost $500.00 for 15 seeds!?! Thier either crazy or they done smoked themselves retarded! I want to see proof of the 12lb claim as well as the 34% THC.


If it were true, would anyone grow anything else ever?


----------



## CVA (Oct 9, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> If it were true, would anyone grow anything else ever?


Because they don't have $500 for 15 seeds?


----------



## mrbluesuk (Oct 9, 2011)

chronic a decent yielder. m8 scrog'd 3 plants under 600 hps. 1m sq. pulled 19 0z dry. i was impressed so im giving the scrog a go with the wonderwoman strain.


----------



## Dan Kone (Oct 12, 2011)

CVA said:


> Because they don't have $500 for 15 seeds?


If they were that good you'd make your money back immediately. If those seeds really produced plants like the ones described, I'd pay $500 dollars per seed and be happy to do so.


----------



## 322special (Oct 13, 2011)

i this were true,im sure it be the talk of the town,but its not so i say bullocks!



tjohnson10 said:


> The greatest producing strain I know of is Blue Elephant. It and a pricey strain, but it produces 12 pounds of bud and at 34% THC. Here's a web address to it:
> http://www.canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1279


----------



## growyurown (Oct 13, 2011)

12 pounds. Ha what a fucking joke


----------



## lilbean (Oct 25, 2011)

Everyone knows bcseeds is the biggest scam site online... Sure you will receive your seeds but theyre never what you order...everything they claim they have, they actually dont have..but you wont find that out until you go into flower


aeromatic said:


> the highest yielding strain on the planet is upstate by bcseeds.com i have grown it for a few harvests now and am ordering their oracle bud now the shit is legit.


----------



## lilbean (Oct 25, 2011)

Another bcseeds scam.....do people actually fall for this...i should start a seed bank and claim 30 pounds off 1 plant...there are other legit companies out there...be sure to study all the seedbanks before you buy your seeds. Alot of scam sites are pushing mexico rego beaners and claiming there from afgan...open your eyes people


322special said:


> i this were true,im sure it be the talk of the town,but its not so i say bullocks!


----------



## LTAAD714 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm making a stealth grow which is 40x40 wide and 60cm height (not including lights, pots etc). I would love to have a larger space but sadly I don't.

I will probably be topping and using LST to make the most of my space. Does anybody have any idea what would produce a good amount of quality bud?


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Oct 26, 2011)

try growing papaya from nirvana. its got goot yeilds and little stretch in flower.


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 26, 2011)

LTAAD714 said:


> Does anybody have any idea what would produce a good amount of quality bud?


Dr Greenthumb's G13

*Long Lasting
Pleasant, happy buzz
THE BIGGEST AND HEAVIEST
PLANT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE!*

*Potency: 4½ out of 5
Taste: Lightly Fragrant  Fruity*​ 

*INDICA*


----------



## LTAAD714 (Oct 26, 2011)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> try growing papaya from nirvana. its got goot yeilds and little stretch in flower.


Looking at it now, looks good. Know how many I could fit into my growspace?





frmrboi said:


> Dr Greenthumb's G13
> 
> *Long Lasting
> Pleasant, happy buzz
> ...


I'm in the UK, do you think this would go through customs? $200 seems a little high considering this is going to be my first grow... maybe leave it until I'm a bit more confident, don't want to be throwing money away.


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 26, 2011)

LTAAD714 said:


> Looking at it now, looks good. Know how many I could fit into my growspace?


depends how big you let them get, and that's $200 for 3 seeds BTW.
It is not illegal to own seeds in the UK that's why it's become the biggest source for online seed buying.
Here's Dr Gruber's grow journal of G13
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/407506-dr-grubers-g13-grow-journal.html


----------



## LTAAD714 (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting... may have to get another look at that. Defiantly going to consider, but my grow space is pretty small so I don't know if I will be able to get away with it.


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 26, 2011)

LTAAD714 said:


> Interesting... may have to get another look at that. Defiantly going to consider, but my grow space is pretty small so I don't know if I will be able to get away with it.


ever heard of SCROG ? that's how you'd do it and that strain is a good canditate 'cause it is really branchy.
The price will come down on G13 once Dr G recoups his expenses for the clone (he paid $25,000 for it)


----------



## LTAAD714 (Oct 26, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> ever heard of SCROG ? that's how you'd do it and that strain is a good canditate 'cause it is really branchy.
> The price will come down on G13 once Dr G recoups his expenses for the clone (he paid $25,000 for it)


Hmm, saw it before but wasn't sure what it was called. I guess if it's branchy, there can be a bud growing in each hole ^^, how long until the price comes down do you think? Also, any seeds from attitude which you would recommend? They seem to be more trusted (no offence to Dr G)


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 26, 2011)

LTAAD714 said:


> how long until the price comes down do you think? Also, any seeds from attitude which you would recommend? They seem to be more trusted (no offence to Dr G)


no idea on G13, I don't shop at attitude so yer on yer own.


----------



## bringcannabisback (May 20, 2012)

I came across this site a while ago http://www.seed-city.com/high/find-in-set-any?limitstart=0 I've ordered from them too; they're legit, and quite fast at getting the seeds out too, although I'm in the same country as them so not sure what it's like if they send to a different country. They have this strain selection tool on the left hand side that's pretty cool, and actually works. That link will take you to a list of high yielding strains, if you want regular seeds only, or indica's only, you can select on the left to further narrow your search to what you want. Maybe that would help you find a high yielding strain that you actually like too???


----------



## firsttimegrow1 (Jan 15, 2013)

what did you find was the best yeilding one for you ???


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wouldn't the yield just be up to your space and time limitations no matter what kind of strain you have? For example, given that you have a suitable environment for it, if you just keep on pruning your plant (any plant) over and over and over and over at each new node site for months and months under a vegetative cycle, you could end up with several kilos off of one plant after you decide to flower it, right? so which strain gives you the better biggest and heaviest dry bud ratio is the question, right? I'd love to find that out! Anyone knows a reference site or some experience he or she would like to share? thanks! Peace, love and harmony!


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 22, 2013)

One thing is for sure, you should never decide what the best yielding strain is by the claims of the people selling the seeds.

Also - everyone should be judging yield by grams per watt indoors and grams per sq foot outdoors. Not "how much pot can I get off this plant". If you grow any plant big enough it's going to give you a lot of bud.


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 22, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> One thing is for sure, you should never decide what the best yielding strain is by the claims of the people selling the seeds.
> 
> Also - everyone should be judging yield by grams per watt indoors and grams per sq foot outdoors. Not "how much pot can I get off this plant". If you grow any plant big enough it's going to give you a lot of bud.


Dan, Could not disagree with you more about how "everyone should" be judging indoor yield...Grams per watt discounts strain, e.g. equitorial sativas, and time to flower...I would happily agree with you if you wrote that grams per watt is how "YOU" choose to judge "YOUR" indoor yield...

Yield of a crop is defined per unit of area cultivated; the same way the seed purveyors (corn & MJ) do...FWIW


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 22, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> Dan, Could not disagree with you more about how "everyone should" be judging indoor yield...Grams per watt discounts strain, e.g. equitorial sativas, and time to flower...I would happily agree with you if you wrote that grams per watt is how "YOU" choose to judge "YOUR" indoor yield...
> 
> Yield of a crop is defined per unit of area cultivated; the same way the seed purveyors (corn & MJ) do...FWIW


G per watt/grow time them.


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 22, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> G per watt/grow time them.


Whateva!!! Not worth controversy...BTW, It is the famous philosopher, Bertrand Russell, that penned the quote, "The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure and the intelligent that are full of doubt"...Peace...FWIW


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 22, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> Whateva!!! Not worth controversy...


Yield isn't as subjective as you're making it out to be. If you grow a pound of weed, that's not open to opinion. It's a pound of weed.



> BTW, It is the famous philosopher, Bertrand Russell, that penned the quote, "The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure and the intelligent that are full of doubt"...Peace...FWIW


Bukowski could drink him under the table


----------



## Jogro (Apr 22, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> Whateva!!! Not worth controversy...BTW, It is the famous philosopher, Bertrand Russell, that penned the quote, "The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure and the intelligent that are full of doubt"...Peace...FWIW


Also known as the Dunning-Krueger effect. (IE see the thread on high CBD low odor strain for an excellent real world example of this effect in action). 

Anyway, if you're an INDOOR "cash cropper" and you're working in a given garden setup, what matters to you most is yield per square foot *per unit time*. This is the simplest measurement that to normalize/compare production of your garden between strains. Its all you need to estimate total crop output in your space over (say) a year. 

With conventional outdoor gardening its yield per square foot (or meter), but that's because the unit time is assumed to be one growing season, and being constant, it drops out of the equation. If you want to compare conventional photoperiod cannabis plants, grown outdoors, you can use this measure. Grown indoors the "season" length depends on the strain in question, that's why you have to include the unit time. 

Now grams per watt per unit time could work too. . .but that particular measurement is a little more geared towards measuring the _*efficiency*_ of a given grow, and its probably the best way to compare grows of the same strain between _DIFFERENT_ gardens.

Again, if you're comparing grows of different strains in the same garden, presumably your wattage is gong to be the same, so this factor drops out in the comparisions.


----------



## Jogro (Apr 22, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> Yield isn't as subjective as you're making it out to be. If you grow a pound of weed, that's not open to opinion. It's a pound of weed.


Fresh or dry?
How trimmed is it? 

Making what I said above in the last post easier to understand, the question here isn't really how to measure output. That's easy. . .you trim, dry, then use a scale. 

The question is about picking a strain for max harvest weight as a cash cropper. The goal is to have maximum yield (in grams) from your space in a given calendar year. 

To that end, you have to know how much weight a given strain puts out PER DAY in your particular setup. That's how you compare output between strains. 

To get there, you take the total yield of one grow of a given strain in your setup, then divide by the time it took to grow it. 

So a 90 day strain that puts out 15 ounces is no better than a 60 day one that puts out 10 ounces, but its 25% better than a 45 day one that puts out 6 ounces. 

Knowing how many grams/watt you used along the way is nice, because its a good measure of how efficient your setup/grow is. If that number is too low, you can probably do things to improve the overall garden yield without changing strains. But since presumably watts/day is going to be the same no matter what strain you're growing, as long as you're realizing the full potential of the strains in your garden, knowing the grams/watt isn't necessary to compare between strains.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 22, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Knowing how many grams/watt you used along the way is nice, because its a good measure of how efficient your setup/grow is. If that number is too low, you can probably do things to improve the overall garden yield without changing strains. But since presumably watts/day is going to be the same no matter what strain you're growing, as long as you're realizing the full potential of the strains in your garden, knowing the grams/watt isn't necessary to compare between strains.


Grams per watt is only a constant if everyone is using thowies. Lots of people here use 600s or even 400s. G per sq foot is different with different wattage lights. Sure, there are still other variables unaccounted for, but IMO G per watt has less variance than g per sq foot. 

Of course we could just say G per sq foot with 1k watt light/grow time. But that's too easy.


----------



## NevilleS.2013 (Apr 23, 2013)

Kanga's Mullum Madness had been known to produce 10 to 14 pounds per plant easy.


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks for these awesome answers. Ok so should we get a real understanding in yield from knowing the wattage of the light used, the length of the vegetative and flowering cycles given, the system of growth used, the altitude level of the growth site, and given that it used a base fertilizer but did not use any added nutrients and no extra CO2? So it would be like, "i got X gram(s) per square foot (cubic foot) using a X watts HPS/MH during the X weeks of vegetative cycle and a X watts HPS/MH during the X weeks of flowering using an soil/hydro/aeroponic system at sea level using Sensi A and B only with nutrients and no CO2 on this Xnamed strain from this Xname company for this crop" ,right? Cubic foot for vertical growing systems, right?... and then based on the different answers/results we just calculate the ratio to find the best yield, right? Visually, it would be great to have a chart. so I'm very curious as to find out if there are *any seed banks or reference sites that started classifying strains like that* 'til now, anyone would know of such a place?


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 23, 2013)

ROLLING12 said:


> thanks for that Dan. I hear it all the time, "i got X gram(s) per watt on this crop" and the such...ok that's for indoors and grams per sq foot for outdoors. This makes a lot of sense... wow, so I'm very curious as to find out if there are *any seed banks or reference sites that started classifying strains like that* 'til now, anyone knows?


None that I know of. Unless you find evidence otherwise this might be the point in time to ask yourself why is that...The apparent answer, there being no other answer available, is because grams per watt is not a standard that is quantifiable therefore it is not a relevant measure...FWIW


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 23, 2013)

NevilleS.2013 said:


> Kanga's Mullum Madness had been known to produce 10 to 14 pounds per plant easy.


I think you are referencing Kangativa's Mullumbimby Madness...I don't know about 10-14lbs but it is definitely straight out of Jurassic Park...Neville is working on crosses... https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=175243 ...FWIW


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 23, 2013)

I would assume the largest yielders would be Big Bud/Critical Mass or some kind of BB/CM crossed with a high yielding strain.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 23, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> None that I know of. Unless you find evidence otherwise this might be the point in time to ask yourself why is that...The apparent answer, there being no other answer available, is because grams per watt is not a standard that is quantifiable therefore it is not a relevant measure...FWIW


Grams per watt is not quantifiable? Sure it is. You take the amount of grams you get, then divide it by your wattage. Boom. Quantified!


----------



## NevilleS.2013 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nope big bud yields doesn't even come close to mm yields


----------



## NevilleS.2013 (Apr 23, 2013)

U put a 20 foot MM next to a 8 to 10 ft big bud outdoors and all those watts per gram ur talking about is meaningless. Even if u had the space to grow one indoors you'd see wat I mean by meaningless.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 23, 2013)

I've yet to experience a high yielding strain with intense potency or flavor and they usually lack one or both


----------



## kindnug (Apr 23, 2013)

Where are the beans for these monster killer plants, and why have they not been bred 20 years ago?


----------



## HeartlandHank (Apr 23, 2013)

aeroponics said:


> I Want to know what strain has the highest yield...... i want to make a lot of money. right now i am growing 20 plants but have enough room to do about 120 i would like the strain with the highest yield for i am putting everything i got into doing this and i will not quit untill i get it right and make the big buck


If you have time to through a pack... G13 from Dr Greenthumb has some great quality plants that yield very well.
Green Crack yields pretty well and finished really quick. 

Basically, you want a branchy productive plant.... Skunk, Sweet Tooth, Green Crack, G13,,, something like that.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 23, 2013)

NevilleS.2013 said:


> U put a 20 foot MM next to a 8 to 10 ft big bud outdoors and all those watts per gram ur talking about is meaningless..


Right, because measuring the sun's wattage would be problematic.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 23, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I've yet to experience a high yielding strain with intense potency or flavor and they usually lack one or both


platinum OG


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a Black Widow that pulled 550 grams from a 600 watt. Scrog, rdwc, co2, sealed room. My biggest yield so far from one plant. Real potent stuff. Too bad it smelled like my neighbours cat pissed in the bag.


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 23, 2013)

Is there platinum og seeds? I always hear it yields and is fire


----------



## Jogro (Apr 23, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> Grams per watt is only a constant if everyone is using thowies. Lots of people here use 600s or even 400s. G per sq foot is different with different wattage lights. Sure, there are still other variables unaccounted for, but IMO G per watt has less variance than g per sq foot.
> 
> Of course we could just say G per sq foot with 1k watt light/grow time. But that's too easy.


All of this comes down to what exactly you're trying to measure or compare and why. 

If you're trying to directly compare yield between strains, the fairest and simplest way to do it is to grow both sequentially in the same setup and just compare the yields per unit time. Again, with constant wattage and area, both these variable drop out of the equation. 

If "huge bud" yields 30% more than "JoGro kush" per unit time, that should generalize across ANY setup regardless of the specific light, wattage, or area in question. That said, maybe some strains are a little more "light efficient" than others, to the point where increasing the light doesn't proportionately increase the yield. 

If you want to be a little more specific so that someone NOT using your exact setup can know what to expect, then you could use yield per watt per unit time. That's probably better for internet dick measuring, since it controls for both the size of a grow and the flowering time. If you have to have only one measure, this one is probably the most useful, since it provides some sort of benchmark for yield for someone wanting to grow a given strain. 

On grams/watt, of course larger lights are typically more efficient, but there are a lot of other factors that come into play, including (and especially) grower skill and grower style. Just knowing grams/watt isn't all that helpful unless you h

An expert grower with a 400 is still going to blow away a novice under a 1000 in terms of grams/watt (and perhaps even in overall yield), even though the 1000 watter is more energy efficient. Someone running a vertical SCROG setup might very well put up highly impressive gram/watt numbers or even gram/watt-time numbers, though this style of growing simply may not be practical for a commercial grower for any number of reasons. Likewise, someone running 4 or 5 different strains at once under one light simply can't expect to have them all optimized, the way someone running a perfect canopy of clones under the same light might.

On watts vs area, I agree that watts are probably a little better as a basis for comparison. Still, ideally, everyone growing under a 1000W is using roughly the same area, and people growing under smaller lights are using roughly the same amount of watts/unit area. So assuming constant/optimized lighting per unit area, yield/unit area and yield/watts "should" be proportionate.


----------



## Jogro (Apr 23, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I've yet to experience a high yielding strain with intense potency or flavor and they usually lack one or both


Williams Wonder.

Pretty sure this won't "out potent" the elite OGs, but its definitely potent, and I think it will outyield them. There's a reason this used to be a top cash-cropper back in the day (and even still today):


----------



## Jogro (Apr 23, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> Right, because measuring the sun's wattage would be problematic.


I think sunlight is roughly equivalent to 500W PAR/square meter. 

Obviously, its not appropriate to compare plants grown in three months cycles indoors under artificial light to ones grown outdoors for 10 months under sunlight. 

Yes, its possible to pull multiple kilos of buds off of gigantic 20+ foot high sativa "trees". . .the issue is that very few people have the ability to grow plants like that outdoors.


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 24, 2013)

how about these guys? alien genetics: https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/strain-guide.46485/


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 25, 2013)

wouldn't also the light set up be an important factor? A light that can hit a plant from various angles and distances due to the plant's reflective surrounding can play a big difference in yield too, right? For example, if a plant is surrounded by a mylar sheet versus the plant's sides being obstructed by other plants... also whether a plant has been topped versus one that has never been, that can change the results dramaticallly also... And how close would you have the stems grow and flower from each other, would you want to make a tight bouquet or would you spread them apart as much as the light can get into the plant? What's the optimum ratio there?? They are so many variables that would need to be defined in order to really get to the truth... so far we have the time of the cycles, the wattage, the type of bulbs, the angles and distances of light projections/penetrations, the maintenance of the plant from fertilizers to trimming/topping/training, its air and water temps, the type of growing system like soil, hydro or aero and whether its a vertical, scrog or sog set up...or even a mix of these attributes; the altitude of the grow, and finally the phenotype of the plant if the strain has more than one. I think that's the answer but where can we get that information so we can ratio it all up together??? grow journals? independent study by help of subsidies maybe? ...Also, did any one experience and would like to share their thoughts on the liberty haze, tangerine dream and pineapple chunk from barney's farm, the zombie rasta from hero seeds, or the 818 headband aka sour og from cali connection? Are they really as dope as its marketing portrays them to be??? Thanks a bunch! Peace, love and harmony!


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 25, 2013)

Actually for indoors, i think what's lacking amongst breeders is a commonly agreeable set of standards used when divulging their strain data which would allow consumers to know what X g/m² actually means. We could say that based on a commonly agreed upon standards of practice, X g/m² means that a single plant has grown untouched at sea level (give or take 1000 ft), under 400W HPS/MH bulbs with 1 month in the veg state and flowered to maturity (we'll define maturity as when the first flower or bud of the plant has trichomes that have attained over 90% of its amber color) in a hydroponic system with basic fertilizers but no additives/nutrients added and no additional CO2 supplied. The EC and Ph levels during the grow should also be given with their X g/m² data. That should be the basis. Any other data should be an addition to this one. For example, if instead of using 400W, they used 600W bulbs, they should divulge their data specifying that they used a 600W bulb and that all else followed the common practice of set standards. All alterations from the commonly agreed upon standards of practice should be mentioned. All breeders adhering to these standards should have a defined logo that would make them easily identifyable as a trusted source of information about their particular strain(s). Here are some logo examples that I made which would do just that:


----------



## jessica d (Apr 25, 2013)

NevilleS.2013 said:


> Nope big bud yields doesn't even come close to mm yields


 hey man just windering who mm can be purchsed through seeds?
can u post up some pics


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I think mm he is referring to is Medicine Man.


----------



## jessica d (Apr 26, 2013)

ya i was thinkn that at first but i read it both ways so maybe he can elaborate on pheno and seed source and stuff.


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 26, 2013)

ROLLING12 said:


> wouldn't also the light set up be an important factor? A light that can hit a plant from various angles and distances due to the plant's reflective surrounding can play a big difference in yield too, right? For example, if a plant is surrounded by a mylar sheet versus the plant's sides being obstructed by other plants... also whether a plant has been topped versus one that has never been, that can change the results dramaticallly also... And how close would you have the stems grow and flower from each other, would you want to make a tight bouquet or would you spread them apart as much as the light can get into the plant? What's the optimum ratio there?? They are so many variables that would need to be defined in order to really get to the truth... so far we have the time of the cycles, the wattage, the type of bulbs, the angles and distances of light projections/penetrations, the maintenance of the plant from fertilizers to trimming/topping/training, its air and water temps, the type of growing system like soil, hydro or aero and whether its a vertical, scrog or sog set up...or even a mix of these attributes; the altitude of the grow, and finally the phenotype of the plant if the strain has more than one. I think that's the answer but where can we get that information so we can ratio it all up together??? grow journals? independent study by help of subsidies maybe? ...Also, did any one experience and would like to share their thoughts on the liberty haze, tangerine dream and pineapple chunk from barney's farm, the zombie rasta from hero seeds, or the 818 headband aka sour og from cali connection? Are they really as dope as its marketing portrays them to be??? Thanks a bunch! Peace, love and harmony!


Hey Dan Kone & ROLLING12, I need some yield calculation help...117 manicured, dry weight, grams, dried for ten days (55% Relative Humidity), placed in one quart mason jars this morning (for final cure) from one Medical S33ds Y Griega vegged eight weeks under one 150 watt Kessil Blue LED, 20/4; flowered in a seven gallon smartie sitting in a sixteen inch "Green Premium Saucer" under a 150 watt Kissel Magenta LED for eighty seven days, 12/12...So how do I measure yield?


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Apr 26, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> I need some yield calculation help...117 manicured grams, dried ten days, placed in one quart mason jars this morning from one Medical S33ds Y Griega vegged eight weeks under one 150 watt Kessil Blue LED, 20/4; flowered in a seven gallon smartie sitting in a sixteen inch "Green Premium Saucer" under a 150 watt Kissel Magenta LED for eighty seven days, 12/12...So how do I measure yield?


Divide you wet manicured buds weight by 5, this will give your dry weight at 20%


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 26, 2013)

Sir.Ganga said:


> Divide you wet manicured buds weight by 5, this will give your dry weight at 20%


Manicure is dry weight, 117g...In jars for final cure...FWIW


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 26, 2013)

I assumed that your grow area was 16 squared inches and that a 'smartie' is a jar, pot or jug of some sort. The g/W/m² calculations are based on _your standards _which are 2 wks in vegetative state under a 150W Blue LEDs for 20 hours a day and 12.4 wks in the flowering stage under a 150W Red LED for 12 hours a day, your yield is equal to 117g/150W*(1500 inches/256 inches)=117g/150W*5.859375=0.78*5.859375=4.57g/W/m² for the 14,4 wks of growth in a 7 gallon smartie. So that means that if you had kept the same environment for your plant (ie, light spread, light penetration, light reflection/angles, CO2 concentration, Ph and EC levels, nutrients/fertilisers, etc) grown in a 1 squared meter area, it would give you 685g of dry weight instead. Now you could add in the time unit also, the 14.4 wks of growth, to give you the g/W/m²/day. That would give you 4.57g/W/m²/(14.4*7 days)=4.57g/W/m²/100.8 days= 0.0453g/W/m²/day grown in a 7 gallon smartie. The relationship from veg time to flower time is still in the works however, I would need more data to provide a solid ratio for the latter answer. Having said that, this is the best of my calculations so far based on your grow standards. What do you think bro? You don't mind if I call you bro?


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 26, 2013)

ROLLING12 said:


> I assumed that your grow area was 16 squared inches and that a 'smartie' is a jar, pot or jug of some sort. The g/W/m² calculations are based on _your standards _which are 2 wks in vegetative state under a 150W Blue LEDs for 20 hours a day and 12.4 wks in the flowering stage under a 150W Red LED for 12 hours a day, your yield is equal to 117g/150W*(1500 inches/256 inches)=117g/150W*5.859375=0.78*5.859375=4.57g/W/m² for the 14,4 wks of growth in a 7 gallon smartie. So that means that if you had kept the same environment for your plant (ie, light spread, light penetration, light reflection/angles, CO2 concentration, Ph and EC levels, nutrients/fertilisers, etc) grown in a 1 squared meter area, it would give you 685g of dry weight instead. Now you could add in the time unit also, the 14.4 wks of growth, to give you the g/W/m²/day. That would give you 4.57g/W/m²/(14.4*7 days)=4.57g/W/m²/100.8 days= 0.0453g/W/m²/day grown in a 7 gallon smartie. The relationship from veg time to flower time is still in the works however, I would need more data to provide a solid ratio for the latter answer. Having said that, this is the best of my calculations so far based on your grow standards. What do you think bro? You don't mind if I call you bro?


Hey Rolling, I would be pleased for you to call me "bro". Wow, lots and lots of math..How long do you anticipate it will take the US Department of Agriculture and the cannabis industry to adopt Dan's (?) and your crop yield calculations as the new yield standard? FWIW

BTW...Since I am using LEDs don't you need some kinda PAR conversion factor to adjust for HPS utilization???


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 27, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> BTW...Since I am using LEDs don't you need some kinda PAR conversion factor to adjust for HPS utilization???


You can't compare LED yields to hps yields. With LED's you might yield 3 g's per watt, but still get half a pound off a 4x8


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 27, 2013)

ROLLING12 said:


> how about these guys? alien genetics: https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/strain-guide.46485/


Can't speak about all their strains, but alien OG really puts out weight.


----------



## Jogro (Apr 27, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> Hey Dan Kone & ROLLING12, I need some yield calculation help...117 manicured, dry weight, grams, dried for ten days (55% Relative Humidity), placed in one quart mason jars this morning (for final cure) from one Medical S33ds Y Griega vegged eight weeks under one 150 watt Kessil Blue LED, 20/4; flowered in a seven gallon smartie sitting in a sixteen inch "Green Premium Saucer" under a 150 watt Kissel Magenta LED for eighty seven days, 12/12...So how do I measure yield?


LOL. Who is buried in Grant's tomb? 

If your final manicured dry weight is 117g, then your yield is 117g (or 4.1 ounces). 

That's pretty straightforward, I think. 

If you want a ROUGH measure of energy efficiency you have 117g net harvest weight/150W grow energy for 0.78g/W. 

This is how the internet horde does it, and at first glance roughly 0.8g/W is excellent efficiency for a small-scale home grow. 

The problem with this "quick and dirty" measurement is that it doesn't count extra wattage for timer, cooling, or other systems you may have going, and more important, it also doesn't consider that you had really long flowering and veg times. Consider that in the roughly 5 months this one grow took you, you might have been able to do fully three runs of a fast strain from clone (EG green crack). Also consider that NOMINAL power draw of LED lamps is typically NOT the ACTUAL power draw. I don't know exactly what the TRUE draw is of your 150W LED lamps, but my guess is its NOT actually 150W. 

The "Kessil H150" supposedly only draws 36 actual watts. If THIS is what you're using, and you managed to grow 117g, then you have a pretty amazing yield of 3.25g/W. 

Can you clarify which model light you're using? Because if you are getting anywhere near that output with only 36W draw, I well may switch lighting systems!

If we want a better normalizing measure, in this particular case, the yield required a total calendar grow time of 143 days (56 days veg + 87 days flower). 

Doing the quick math you had 56 days x 20 hours x 150W energy use for veg. That's 168 kilowatt hours of total energy for veg. 
You had 87 days x 12 hours x 150W energy use for flower. That's 156 more kilowatt hours of energy for flower. 

Total energy use for your grow was 324 kilowatt hours. So your best measure of grow efficiency is 117g/324KWH, or 0.36g/kwh. 

I don't know how that stacks up compared to most grows, but that's really irrelevant. Its not fair to compare the efficiency of large commercial type pro grows with small "closet" or "cupboard" home grows where yield isn't the main consideration and where, in many cases, efficiency of grow has to be compromised for ease of construction and stealth. If you have the convienence you want, with easy temperature control, etc, and getting the yield and quality you want, this is great. 

In terms of area, you didn't mention what your growing area size is, so its impossible to make any observations about it. 



> Dan Kone.
> You can't compare LED yields to hps yields. With LED's you might yield 3 g's per watt, but still get half a pound off a 4x8


Why not?

If all you're interested in energy efficiency, or just to get a ballpark estimate of relative performance, I think its perfectly fair to compare yields of one lighting system against another. 

Again, though, if you're going to do this, you really need to compare ACTUAL power draws of the ENTIRE system. EG a 400W hps typically ACTUALLY draws 440-460W due to extra energy use from the ballast. The Kessil H150 LED lamps supposedly draw an ACTUAL 36W, and there is no good correlation between LED lamp names and their actual draw. 

But as you suggest, there is a lot more to it than simple g/w. Yield is not even close to the only important measure. Bud QUALITY matters do, and by most accounts you just don't get the same sort of bud density/bag appeal with LED as you do with HPS. Startup and maintenance costs are imporant: HPS systems are much more simple and inexpensive as an upfront investment, plus unlike LEDs they're user serviceable with ballasts and bulbs cheap and readily available. In many/most cases, the limiting factor to grow size isn't energy, its SPACE. So even if HID lights are less efficient than LED, if they can put out more yield/sq-ft, they may be a better choice. 

In other words, if you can double your yield going from say a 100W LED to a 400W HPS in the same space, it will probably be worth it. . .even though the HPS draws four times as much power!


----------



## Jogro (Apr 27, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> Hey Rolling, I would be pleased for you to call me "bro". Wow, lots and lots of math..How long do you anticipate it will take the US Department of Agriculture and the cannabis industry to adopt Dan's (?) and your crop yield calculations as the new yield standard? FWIW
> 
> BTW...Since I am using LEDs don't you need some kinda PAR conversion factor to adjust for HPS utilization???


Again, LOL. 

I "get" what you're doing here. 

Seriously, can you tell me exactly which lamp you're using? How big was your plant when you were done with it, and roughly what is the size of your grow space?


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 27, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Again, LOL.
> 
> I "get" what you're doing here.
> 
> Seriously, can you tell me exactly which lamp you're using? How big was your plant when you were done with it, and roughly what is the size of your grow space?


Hey Jogro, Sometimes it is easier (and more fun) to just fool with someone than it is to explain to them that they have been fooled with...

My grow method is perpetual harvest with the intent being harvest a plant a week or so. More or less I hit that mark. I have two grow tents in my basement in piedmont Carolinas (gas fired boiler & water heater housed there too, CO2 = ~1000) and a germination and clone area. The germ/clone is on a bench under four, four foot T-5s running 24hr on...The veg tent is 3 x 3 with HydroGrow 189X LED running 20/4...The flower tent is 5 x 5 with 9 (stand alone not supplemental) Kessil H150 Magentas 12/12...I recently switched to the Kessils from a GrowLight OG 1000w for lots of reasons I know you won't need to have explained but the main three, here for the sake of the thread, being coverage, heat generation and hot spot...I run nine plants, three strains soil grow in seven gallon Smartpots. Each plant has a dedicated Kessil...Metered energy consumption reduced by 40% over the OG and fan. Average in tent temperature reduction 8 degrees from 82 to 74. Kessil introduced a new H150W and the price on the H150 fell to $89.

My high school friend and later college room mate lives in my neighborhood and grows. He runs two 3 x3 tents and is vegging with Kessil Blue H150 stand alone. He wishes he had gone with the Purple.

http://www.kessil.com/horticulture/H150.php

http://growershouse.com/kessil-h150-led-grow-light-magenta

Plant height at harvest was 42 inches...Overall height in Smartie was 52 inches. Trained for four colas.

Soil is an organic peat based blend and I supplemental feed with Miracle Grow. I use Jack's and DynaGrow too but just MG with the Y Griega strain. I don't remember why. I also foliar spray daily in veg with 1/4 strength MG and Proteck.

Yeah, I can yield more, smaller pots, less veg, shorter flowering strain, but at about 3-4oz every couple of weeks I can get overwhelmed...Rosenthal was right, Smokin' pot may not be addictive but growing it sure as hell is!!!

My belief is that yield should be measured in pounds of fun divided over the period of a lifetime...FWIW


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 27, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Why not?
> 
> If all you're interested in energy efficiency, or just to get a ballpark estimate of relative performance, I think its perfectly fair to compare yields of one lighting system against another.



Because most people who grow indoors grow with some type of space restrictions. Also the type of bud you're getting from an LED grow is likely very different than the type of bud you're getting from an HPS grow. Pretty much all the bud coming off LED grows (with the exception of a few top buds MAYBE) is what is considered to be larf on an HPS grow and not counted towards final weight. 

If you're looking at over all efficiency you have to consider space restrictions. 



> But as you suggest, there is a lot more to it than simple g/w. Yield is not even close to the only important measure. Bud QUALITY matters do, and by most accounts you just don't get the same sort of bud density/bag appeal with LED as you do with HPS. Startup and maintenance costs are imporant: HPS systems are much more simple and inexpensive as an upfront investment, plus unlike LEDs they're user serviceable with ballasts and bulbs cheap and readily available. In many/most cases, the limiting factor to grow size isn't energy, its SPACE. So even if HID lights are less efficient than LED, if they can put out more yield/sq-ft, they may be a better choice.


Yeah that! I should really read whole posts before I respond. Probably save me some typing.


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 27, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> Because most people who grow indoors grow with some type of space restrictions. Also the type of bud you're getting from an LED grow is likely very different than the type of bud you're getting from an HPS grow. Pretty much all the bud coming off LED grows (with the exception of a few top buds MAYBE) is what is considered to be larf on an HPS grow and not counted towards final weight.
> 
> Hey Dan, Would need to again disagree with you this time with regard to bud formation under LED...Larf and bud density are more a function of grow (pruning, training leaf removal under the auspices of light blocking) and nutrient supplementation and sometimes genetics (phenos growing viney) but mostly grower error, IMHO...The Y Griega I described above produced four lovely 18-20 inch colas all tight and frosty...There was very very little leaf fade at day 80, the last time watered. Take care of the leaves because it is the leaves that take care of the buds...Buds were tight for a Haze genetic background and full of frost. Trichome withering was 30-50% at day 87.
> 
> ...


So let me know your thoughts


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 30, 2013)

wow... i'm speechless... huh... again, standardizing data would be great among breeders/seed banks... Wait, so then for indoor growers, shouldn' the question be more like "which strain(s) has the densest buds with the shortest node intervals and is most branchy?" maybe? You guys ever grow "king kong" by dr underground and the 818 headband aka sour og by cali connection as they are supposed to yield up to 800g/m² indoors? Thanks!


----------



## kinddiesel (Apr 30, 2013)

120 plants so you will need, 20! 1000 watt bulbs , two 3 thousand watt ac machines running 12 hours a day , ac generator, 10 burner min running at least 6 hours a day. another ac machine to keep the rest of the area cool. 75 to 85 f . that's if you do one cycle veg to flower. electric bill will be average. 1700 a month and is 120 plants legal . not to mention 2 days to run all the 220 electric. 400 dollars. to do it your self, don't attempt to do this in a house you will fail. you will need a big garage warehouse, eather way good luck


----------



## jvicious (Apr 30, 2013)

critical mass and big bud are the same thing fyi yall, supposedly an enhanced version of big bud.


----------



## Jogro (Apr 30, 2013)

jvicious said:


> critical mass and big bud are the same thing fyi yall, supposedly an enhanced version of big bud.


Yes, critical mass is supposed to be a "rework" of the original big bud, My understanding its that the line is bred from the same original parent stock, but selected differently, mainly for better potency. IE, they aren't "quite" the same thing, though they are related. 

Never tried either, but the original "big bud" goes back a LONG time, at least to the late 1980s, if not older than that, and its known for two things: Super-high yield, and low potency. 

Supposedly the critical mass rework is more potent. Its probably a great strain to grow if you care more about quantity than quality.


----------



## Jogro (Apr 30, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> Because most people who grow indoors grow with some type of space restrictions.


Again, it comes down to what exactly you're trying to compare. 

If you're trying to measure SPACE efficiency, you can quantify your output in yield per unit area per unit time. . .regardless of power input. IE, who can squeeze the most buds/week out of a 4x4 space? If space is the limiting factor, and I can put out 30% more yield/day-square foot does it really "matter" that it "costs" me 60% more energy to do it? 

If you're just comparing LIGHT efficiency, its perfectly fine to look at yield/watt-hour. That's the quick and dirty way to do it. 



> Also the type of bud you're getting from an LED grow is likely very different than the type of bud you're getting from an HPS grow. Pretty much all the bud coming off LED grows (with the exception of a few top buds MAYBE) is what is considered to be larf on an HPS grow and not counted towards final weight.


Stipulating that you're correct about this, that's really sort of a different issue/question. 

If you're not a commercial grower (and I think most of us aren't) then "bag appeal" is mostly irrelevant. Its nice if you can get it, but honestly, if you're the only one ever going to see the buds, and you're just going to grind the stuff up anyway, who cares? Low operating temps and convenience of an LED may be more important than bag appeal for someone growing in a really small space for personal use. 

Even with your "Larf" (that's a funny word!), you don't actually just throw it away, do you? Presumably you're still recycling it into hash, or selling it at some steep discount, right? So even if it doesn't count towards your measured poundage for dispensary vendage, its not "non-existent". . .you are getting some use out of it, and it would be fair to measure it, I think. 









> If you're looking at over all efficiency you have to consider space restrictions.


"Efficiency" can refer to more than one thing, that's my point. 

Are you trying to maximize yield per unit area or yield per unit electricity?

My "answer" is neither and both. . .you're probably trying to maximize yield for your individual setup, which itself is some sort of compromise based on budget, space, heat/ventilation, security, and other concerns. I think if the herb were truly "free", people would be growing outdoors in greenhouses, and indoor growing would be sort of a small niche/hobby thing. . .as it is with most other plants.


----------



## Natural Gas (May 1, 2013)

ROLLING12 said:


> wow... i'm speechless... huh... again, standardizing data would be great among breeders/seed banks... Wait, so then for indoor growers, shouldn' the question be more like "which strain(s) has the densest buds with the shortest node intervals and is most branchy?" maybe? You guys ever grow "king kong" by dr underground and the 818 headband aka sour og by cali connection as they are supposed to yield up to 800g/m² indoors? Thanks!


Hey Rolling, Yield, for the purpose of the thread as I read it, is about collecting weight efficiently. But weight of what? Measured using what criteria?

You may need to produce a yield of a pound of something per square yard cause you want to turn $3000 every three months or so out of your 3 x 3 GrowLab. If that's the case "bag appeal" net weight and THC content might be your criteria. 

The process for me starts with; what is it that I want to accomplish or what do I want as an end product? The answer might be get a psychedelic buz reminiscent of the sixties or CBD med for friend undergoing chemo or maybe hash making and sometimes it is "hey I gotta grow some o' dat shit I just read about here on RIU". Once I know what I want to end up with I go s33d shopping...Now I want to grow so that I get the most bang for my buck...The s33d I buy is the least costly part of my process...I like to grow "pretty" kinda ornamental...I like the look of big green leaves on well behaved colas...I enjoy my grow whether it is tomatoes, pot or roses...I tend not to be too concerned with the outcome...If I do a good job I get great "yield", read here "self-satisfaction"; weight is only one measure...If I have a problem with the grow I will learn something that I will try to share. Some strains I will not grow again because my expectations (return on investment, self-satisfaction) were not met...Did not mean to go all Zen on ya'...FWIW


----------



## kemare (Aug 30, 2013)

It's probably because i started growing in the eighties but for me Big bud is the commercial strain ever regarding strain.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Aug 30, 2013)

Just remember when you pick your strain that you need to factor in vege and flower times along with end weight.

For example: Blue Dream can finish up in 8 weeks, I get around 50g per plant in that time adding 2 week veg and that's a 10 wk turn around.

now switch to sour diesel or a haze and you run 9-12 weeks plus 2 wk veg...if you still only get 50g a plant then your wasting your turnaround time which decreases your profit.

stick to a 7-8 wk strain and you gain an extra cycle per year!


----------

